# IMPORTANT: Posting In This Forum



## Gumby

*Updated 2021:*

Writing Forums does not allow debates. Keep all discussions reasonably on track and if you stray into potentially offensive and/or sensitive issues, be very careful how you tread. It will be up to the Moderation Team to decide what is acceptable and what is not. But, if a topic is offending you, do the adult thing and walk away.

*What is the difference between debate and discussion? *In debate, you go back and forth in an attempt to "win". In discussion, you state your viewpoint, read the other members' viewpoints, and only come back in if you have something NEW to contribute to the discussion. We do not repeatedly bang people over the head with an argument hoping they "give up". ;-)

"Potentially offensive and/or sensitive issues" DEFINITELY includes any political discussion, and may include some discussions of religion. There simply will be no proselytizing on Writing Forums. There are myriad other places on the internet to scratch that itch. Writing Forums is NOT one of those places. Conversation and discussion here is meant to be about WRITING, and how we can learn and improve our skills at authorship. 

*Flaming *has always been unacceptable on this site and will continue to be. However, there is a big difference in disagreeing with someone and a personal attack. We are bound to have different opinions about things, so we ask you to respect that and move on if you are unable to. 

Never *personally attack* another member. On the flip side, a thick skin is required in this profession. If you are easily offended, we suggest you refrain from engaging in heated discussions.


----------



## Scribe101

Hi, forgive my ignorance, but I thought discussion _is_ debate. It is an exchange of ideas,
viewpoints and arguments.


----------



## Potty

"Hey, did you see Game Of Thrones last night?"
"Yes, what did you think to all the murder?" <--- Discussion

"I watched Game Of Thrones last night, I feel that the characters portrayed are designed to reflect multi cultural couplings in a modern society. What are your thoughts on interracial marriages?"  <-- can of worms waiting to happen.


----------



## Sam

Discussion is: *Does this idea work? What do you think of this? Do you sympathise with my main character? How many pages per chapter?
*
Debate is: *Does God exist? Is being gay criminal? Should gun laws be more strict? Should recreational drugs be made available to the general public? *

One is related to writing; the other is related to politics, religion, and world views. The latter is not permitted on WF.


----------



## dither

Can't argue with that.


----------



## dither

Oh dear, what did i say?:dejection:

I commented and edited and wished i hadn't posted.

I'm sorry.


----------



## Potty

You did nothing wrong


----------



## dither

Okay.
Thanks.:neutral:


----------



## EmmaSohan

In a debate, you are trying to win and you don't care what the correct answer is. The discussions here are nothing like that, it's always people working together. But we have to be able to discuss things we disagree about, right?


----------



## Clove

Yeah, I really think we should all go back to writing literature without politics, religion, or any world-views in it. Those issues are just taking up space where we should add more dragons to be honest.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Discussion:
"Here is my view on topic A. What are your views?"

Debate:
"Here is my view on topic A, and here is why other views are wrong and the people who hold them are mistaken/stupid/evil."


----------



## Sam

Clove said:


> Yeah, I really think we should all go back to writing literature without politics, religion, or any world-views in it. Those issues are just taking up space where we should add more dragons to be honest.



You can write about them. You can't debate them. 

This is not a debate forum.


----------



## Cran

lasm said:


> Discussion:
> "Here is my view on topic A. What are your views?"
> 
> Debate:
> "Here is my view on topic A, and here is why other views are wrong and the people who hold them are mistaken/stupid/evil."


^This.



Sam said:


> You can write about them. You can't debate them.
> 
> This is not a debate forum.


^And this.


----------



## dither

Gentlemen,
Ladies,
I know this not really a subject that is up for debate but,
There's always a "but".

You guys seek to write, in whatever genre, totally unaffected by politics of the day, religious affiliations, or very personal outside influences, really?

I have just three things to say;

Tolerance,

Tolerance,

and, if that wasn't clear enough,

TOLERANCE.

Capiche?
Comprende?

Love and peace, to all, where-ever you're at.

dither


----------



## Sam

This thread is not for debating whether or not we should have debates. It's an informative thread letting people know of WF policy and rules. 

Closed.


----------

